# Music along the lines / spirit of casting death upon idiots?



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there any music that you think (or preferably know) fits the theme of the punishment of the sin-poisoned dystopic masses. esp. flagrant idiots.


:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

usually Classical music is about redemption on the topic of lost souls, especially choral masses. As far as calling for infliction upon people, I think punk rock is into it more, like Black Flag and the Ramones (Beat on the Brat )


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

helpmeplslol said:


> ...sin-poisoned dystopic masses. esp. flagrant idiots.


As opposed to the fine people on this forum, I presume. :lol:


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

KenOC said:


> As opposed to the fine people on this forum, I presume. :lol:


Hey with 15k posts I don't wanna know the **** you've seen!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I wonder if Ades’s “The Exterminating Angel” fills the bill.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> I wonder if Ades's "The Exterminating Angel" fills the bill.


Yeah, those are the kind of people I'm talking about.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Wotan does a really nice, "I'll do it but you're hardly worth the effort" job of killing the brutal scum Hunding in Act II of Die Walküre. "GEH!"


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

waldvogel said:


> Wotan does a really nice, "I'll do it but you're hardly worth the effort" job of killing the brutal scum Hunding in Act II of Die Walküre. "GEH!"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I know a few operas with scenes of the sin-poisoned dystopic masses rising up - usually with disastrous results (massacre, murder, tyranny).


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

NickFuller said:


> I know a few operas with scenes of the sin-poisoned dystopic masses rising up - usually with disastrous results (massacre, murder, tyranny).


That's good but I'm not into theatre, do share though.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

He didn't share, any other suggestions?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Definitely Shostakovich's 4th symphony.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Most requiems fit the bill I think.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Improbus said:


> Most requiems fit the bill I think.


Especially the Berlioz.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I would suggest John Cage's ASLSP. It would put the masses into a coma and render flagrant idiots at least unflagrant.


----------

